

Ask HN: Do you think that Tim Ferriss is a good influence? - fezzl

In 4 Hour Work Week, he advocates several things, including ruthless fat-cutting, deliberately-short working hours, outsourcing, trying to automate email, false time constraints, etc.<p>Do you think a bootstrapping entrepreneur would be better off applying his advice or not applying it?
======
helen842000
I applied some of the things from the 4HWW that made sense and they have
worked well for me.

In the 4HWW he does advise to outsource certain tasks - which is helpful if
you have high income and are strapped for time.

However I'd say for a bootstrapping entrepreneur I'd say avoid as many costs
as possible, even if this includes trying your hand at some work you would
normally think to outsource.

For bootstrapping entrepreneurs, cash is normally more of a contraint than
time is.

I still think the 4HWW is very useful and probably one of the most motivating
books I've read in a long while.

